# Working in the woods



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Everyone likes to see pics, and so I will throw a few in that are not just milling. I spent to much time messing with a deer feeder and scouting for beaver runs to get rid of one, but managed to get 3 of the cedars down I mentioned in my other thread as well as some other stuff. It was a hard working 3 hours since I have no machinery, just a log arch. First is a fine example of my dead cedar trees. Next is my little pile of 6 cedar, a small, dead hickory(full of bugs, so fire/smoker wood), and a short cedar elm. Logrite Junior in action after that holding up a cedar elm that was in the way of my deer stand view, love how it holds that log up to buck firewood. The cypress tress are coming along nicely, 4-5 feet tall after 18 months. Finally, 3 or 4 ties or timbers of some kind washed into the pond from up stream and the turtles sure like them. I need to decide whether to spend my time next week milling or cutting more cedar, but will post some photos when they are milled or anything else interesting.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

cool turtle! Also I wish you luck in milling those logs.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like fun to me. That log on the right is very unique with the way it has a heart ring around the heart with sap in between. That should make some interesting lumber. 







.


----------

